# What are the new MP vehicles like?



## CBH99 (15 Oct 2004)

What sort of capabilities do the new MP versions of the Milcots possess?

In Army News, it states the Milcots will come in 3 versions;  basic version, specialized MP version, and cable laying version for the commies.

What sorts of physical and capability qualities does the new MP version possess?  Strobe lights, or those old "stick em' on" lights we use on the Iltis vehicles?  It said it was outfitted with intelligence and communication gear - so I'm guessing thats an improvement from the big bulky radios that are currently used in the Iltis?

You Reg Force guys, with your Suburbans and squad cars...*sigh*....so much more practical, even at the reserve level.


----------



## BRSPURR (23 Mar 2005)

I work in willow park in halifax NS which is basicly the parking lot/garage for CFB halifax and we have all 3 varients of MILCOTS just sitting around doing nothing. the MP varients are as far as i can tell are the same as a regular MILCOT except for the "Military Police Militare" tags on the tail gate and brush guard, and a red light coming off the left side of the cab on top of a pole (Like on the MP ILTIS's), other than that and a small control panel in side to turn on the lights, it's the same as a regular MILCOT they might have a sirene too (i havent looked under the hood for a speaker) hope that answers your question :threat:


----------



## Bomber (23 Mar 2005)

Must have more cup holders.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Mar 2005)

in the conversion course they went over the differences... the MP is the same as the regular except for an extra switch on the 24v control pannel, and the light

and though the line version is supposed to be for us Commies, we don't have one but Arty next door has 2... though that could be because we've lost our line support and 72 Comm Groups line assets are going be consolidated in PEI instead of dispersed


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Mar 2005)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> You Reg Force guys, with your Suburbans and squad cars...*sigh*....so much more practical, even at the reserve level.



Reserve MP's have no need for civy-pattern vehs, as they do not perform the law-enforcement function like base MP dets do. Reg Force MP Platoons (field MP's) don't have civy-pat vehs either... they tend to stick out in a hide! lol


----------

